# Help finding a breeder



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

I am looking for a standard poodle puppy for spring or summer 2019 within 8-10 hours driving distance of Evansville, IN/Henderson, KY. I don’t want to ship a puppy and think this is the max distance I would be comfortable driving home with a new puppy.

I would like a spoo with a Velcro personality. I think I want a male this time but not opposed to a female. Health testing and early stimulation are critical to me. I would like a larger spoo (55-70lbs at maturity). I am looking for brown, red, apricot, may consider a white.

I have been trying to research breeders but honestly every one I think I like through at least one red flag.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Join Litters From Health Tested Poodles on Facebook, there is a Standard breeder with a planned litter for the summer in Louisville. I join the group did that when I was looking for a puppy and took suggestions from folks here on the forum, that's how I found my last toy pup Leonard,


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Puppies expected in March from Kentucky breeder. Fully health tested parents. I met this breeder at UKC Premier last summer. Beautiful and sweet dogs. She’s started a wait list for this litter.

https://m.facebook.com/CosmicCalibe...ORns0iZc7RQbjcRIB_UHNoV80YvOXlkX2GVaTuLNPunkA


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Magic Hour Poodles in Western Kentucky breeds blacks and browns. Not sure if that’s too far.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

temperament (velcro) in a young puppy may not be that easy to assure. in recent years the volhard test has come under criticism except, as i recall, for one factor. consider looking at the 'adult' section of poodlesonline dot com. there are a couple of adult dogs listed for avalon in wi due to downsizing. if i remember correctly the breeder is a vet. small white girl sounds very nice to me, but so does the retired champion black male. sounds like the girl is more of a velcro dog, however.


best of luck in finding what you want.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an apricot boy - and my RSVP list is most always full - but this last litter gave me 8 boys - sooooo…

You'd be welcome to email or check out NOLA Standards on Face Book.


Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

NOLA Standards said:


> I have an apricot boy - and my RSVP list is most always full - but this last litter gave me 8 boys - sooooo…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a wonderful brown boy now, but thank you!


----------



## Nromley (Jan 5, 2019)

Rug Guy said:


> I have a wonderful brown boy now, but thank you!


I am confused. This breeder has an apricot male, which is one of the pups you would consider.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nromley. I was about to recommend nola standards when the entire thread appeared, On my computer only the 1st post appeared as a new post, but its not, its from January so I guess meanwhile OP found a brown puppy and is no longer looking.


----------



## Nromley (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks; I also missed the original post date.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nromley said:


> I am confused. This breeder has an apricot male, which is one of the pups you would consider.


Nromley, Rug Guy was looking for a puppy Jan 1,2019. I would assume he found his new brown puppy and therefore is not interested in another puppy from NOLA.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

If anyone is looking Creole Poodle Rescue in New Orleans, La has a 6 month old red standard poodle for adoption. He is a owner surrender. I wish I could take him but I can't physically handle two.


----------

